# Looking at jersey semen.....



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

And I am really bad at figuring out all the stuff they have listed. But I did find a bull that I kinda like from select sires and wanted to see if anyone on here has used him. His name is TBone and I like that he adds length to the teats as I hate short teats but also liked the pictures on there too. It also said he was considered a "feedpro" bull which I took to mean that his offspring didn't require huge amounts of feed. 

Any info you all can pass along to me is great! 

Also some people talk about A2 and A1 and someone on another board said he was A2 but I can't see where it says that. Anybody able to tell me how they knew he was A2? Thanks!

http://www.selectsires.com


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Select Sires can tell you if he's A2. Ask.

I think it's great that you're checking out the bull before you use him. Everybody should do that.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you. I will have to call there on monday and find out more information. My girl is supposed to be able to be registered and the man said that he would do so and have them mail me the papers but they've not gotten here. It will take a couple weeks more I would think. Papers matter little to me but if they are available I like to see the genetics and what is expected and such. LOL! Goofy I know but still.....I like to. LOL!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No, that is not goofy. Choosing a bull is important.

If you know the faults in your cow, you can improve the genetics of your herd substantially, over time.

In general, those SS bulls are all going to be pretty good. 
Sometimes a younger (less $) less-proven bull can get you good results too.
The AI techs who do this work are generally well informed of the options and can really help you to decide.

Don't just go by the pics of any bull. You cannot tell ANYthing about udder placement/ attachment by looking at just those pics.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

How do you find an AI tech? Finding a vet around here is a major feat, I wouldn't begin to know how to find someone who can AI.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

If you have found a vet, ask him to recommend an AI tech. My vet has a particular AI tech that he likes to work with.

Your county agricultural extension agent is always a good resource for information like this.

Then there are your local dairies. They use AI a lot, and most don't mind sharing the names of who they use.

You can search the phone book and the web, too. Look for AI technician or large animal clinic.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

genebo said:


> If you have found a vet, ask him to recommend an AI tech. My vet has a particular AI tech that he likes to work with.
> 
> Your county agricultural extension agent is always a good resource for information like this.
> 
> ...


I haven't found a vet, large animal vets don't seem to exist around here at all. I know there's one about an hour away, but he's in FL, and I don't know if he's even able to cross the state line to treat. I found ONE vet in my area who is willing to draw blood on my goats, but that is ALL she is willing to do, and I have to take them to her, about a 45 minute drive. (I have someone who is coming to teach me how to do that and trim hooves tomorrow, yay!) I called about 25 vets within an hour of me, and none do livestock or house calls, nor did they know anyone who did. Boggles my mind, we're in farm country.

I do have an email out to the dairy I was thinking about getting calves from asking if they AI and whether they know any vets nearby, but she hasn't answered yet. On another forum, someone recommended calling the AI places like SS, Genex, etc, and seeing if they have anyone in the area, so I'll be doing that tomorrow.

A goat breeder about 2 hours from here is going to be hosting an AI training clinic (for goats) in the late fall, I plan to attend that and learn to AI my goats, but I know it's different for cows, darn it.

Hadn't thought about contacting the extension office, i really need to remember they exist, because when I have talked to them in the past, they've been fantastic for information!

On the extension website, I did find several articles about the lack of dairies in Alabama, and one of the reasons listed as to why there aren't more is the lack of vets.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

The shortage of cattle vets is a subject that I feel strongly about. I think that all the major cattle breed associations should have a scholarship program to encourage new cattle vets to take up the profession.

We had a couple of very popular cattle vets switch to small animals, because it is more lucrative. There are almost no goat vets left here.

Anyone who finds a good vet should take very good care of their vet.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

genebo said:


> The shortage of cattle vets is a subject that I feel strongly about. I think that all the major cattle breed associations should have a scholarship program to encourage new cattle vets to take up the profession.
> 
> We had a couple of very popular cattle vets switch to small animals, because it is more lucrative. There are almost no goat vets left here.
> 
> Anyone who finds a good vet should take very good care of their vet.


I have a plan for when I win the lottery. I'm going to pay for someone to go to vet school, if they will move back here and be a large animal vet. If I win enough, I'm going to set them up a vet office, too.

Peeves me off that I can't find a vet, really. I live in the country, everywhere I go...cows, horses, goats...and no flippin' vet that I can find. Hopefully I will never have a very urgent need for one, and what I learn online can get me through.


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you decide to go with Sexed or Conventional Semen? We have a bull at our Lab named T-Bone. He is awesome. I'm not sure if the Tbone you are looking at is the same, or one of his sons, as we sell to Select Sires. But at my work, we sex his semen, and process it conventional, and he is on site. A really impressive bull with great stats.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

No way!! Is he a jersey bull? Here is the link to select sires for him http://www.selectsires.com/bulls/ViewDetails.aspx?ID=7JE01000&language=ENGLISH I talked to the guy today about him and he said he is $24 per straw for regular and $45 for sexed. I am not wanting to add height so didn't know what he did. I can't read these stinkin' stat info as I know nothing about how to. So if you have a good site for that I would love it if you passed it along! LOL!


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Did you find out if this bull is A2? I have been asking my Select sires rep but the first response I got from him was that I should call him when he is traveling. I told him I would rather him to just email a list of A2 bulls that could be sexed he said he would check into it and it has been over a month.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

He said he wasn't sure and would look into it but no, didn't find out for sure.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

You can usually buy a single straw and have the lab mail it unfrozen to the Veterinary Genetics Lab at UC Davis to be tested for A2.

$24 for the straw + ~$12 for mailing +$25 for A2 test.


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Allenlabs: Yes, this is the JE1000, Tbone who is housed at our lab. I say go for it. The price is right and it will be sooo worth it to have a heiffer calf out of Tbone. He is a 'rising star' in the Jersey world, and you will do well to have his name on your pedigree.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Awesome!!! I think he's the one I've decided to go with. Do you think it would be worth the extra to try sexed semen at least once or should I just go with traditional?


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

allenslabs said:


> Awesome!!! I think he's the one I've decided to go with. Do you think it would be worth the extra to try sexed semen at least once or should I just go with traditional?


If AI usually takes in less than 5 straws, I think I would go with the sexed, IF you planning on keeping the heifer or raising her up for a while. If you plan to sell her as a bottle baby, I'm not sure the "guarantee" of a girl is worth it.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Definitely. I would definintely keep a heifer and raise it if I had gone through the trouble for the sexed semen and all that. I am not sure I will be any good at getting a cow AI'ed as I've never done it before which is my only real concern with paying that much more for the sexed semen versus the traditional. But, ya never know until you try! LOL!


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a tbone calf . Very dairy , nice girl but only 1 month old so hard to tell much . Select sire will have an ai guy come and ai your cow . No need in getting a 3rd party involved.


Patty


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh wow! I would love to see a pic of her! Probably is hard to tell much at a month old but still....bet she's pretty. Did you use traditional semen or sexed?


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I bought the cow bred so I am not sure what they used. I also missed spoke she was born the 20th of May I will get a picture.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Here she is as a newborn . She was tiny but healthy.


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

allenslabs said:


> Awesome!!! I think he's the one I've decided to go with. Do you think it would be worth the extra to try sexed semen at least once or should I just go with traditional?


My work is in the Sexing Lab, so I, of course, would encourage you to buy sexed semen. A Bull calf from Tbone is good, while a heiffer calf is great. If you figure the cost difference with the 90% + purity, you've got a good financial decision. While any old calf will get your cow in milk, since you are already wanting to bring in the good dairy lines of Tbone, you might as well spend a little more to get a heiffer who can either bring in more income with her sale, or more income in future milk production. Win Win.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Very true. I think I have talked myself into at least trying sexed semen. Also....another question....how long after your cow calves should you consider AIing them? I know you should plan for calving when you are wanting but didn't know how hard it would be to AI and how many times I might need to do it so I didn't know if it would be dumb to try that first heat after calving. Thanks all!


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

allenslabs said:


> Very true. I think I have talked myself into at least trying sexed semen. Also....another question....how long after your cow calves should you consider AIing them? I know you should plan for calving when you are wanting but didn't know how hard it would be to AI and how many times I might need to do it so I didn't know if it would be dumb to try that first heat after calving. Thanks all!


I spoke to a Select Sires rep about this yesterday, actually! He recommended 45-60 days after birth (obviously when she is in heat). He said heifers settle better than cows, and did not give an 'average' of how many times a cow needs to be AI'd to settle.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I've looked at TBone before. He is A2A2, which is a positive. The negatives, which kept me from using him, are that he increases height in his daughters, and he increases udder depth in his daughters, which isn't something you want for your family milk cow.

Select Sires is noted for using bulls which increase height and that's something I'm trying to avoid. I've noticed that my newer girls which were sired by Select Sires bulls are much taller than my older girls.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

So happydog where would you recommend someone get A2A2 sexed semen that doesn't increase the size of the heifer. That is one thing I was looking for.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

My cow just calved and I need to start looking too. What I'm going to do is call Accelerated Genetics, Taurus, Select Sires etc and ask them to email me a list of their bulls that they've tested for A2A2 and the results. 

Then I'll cross reference those bulls with their online stats to find one that fits as many of my criteria as I can get. I want a bull that decreases height, reduces udder depth, increases daughters productive life, scc number of 3 or less, and a couple of other things. 

I checked with Taurus some time ago and their A2A2 bulls were Magistrate, Action Packed, and Impact. That was a while back and maybe they've added to that list.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Nope, Taurus still just has those as A2A2. Action Packed, to me, is the best of those three but adds height. Also adds teat length which is good to me. Impact looks like he scored the best. 
Sure wish I knew what all those other areas meant like milk +1278M 81%Rel. and all that stuff. And that stuff with the dollar signs in front of it. Clueless. LOL!


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

minifarmer said:


> My work is in the Sexing Lab, so I, of course, would encourage you to buy sexed semen. A Bull calf from Tbone is good, while a heiffer calf is great. If you figure the cost difference with the 90% + purity, you've got a good financial decision. While any old calf will get your cow in milk, since you are already wanting to bring in the good dairy lines of Tbone, you might as well spend a little more to get a heiffer who can either bring in more income with her sale, or more income in future milk production. Win Win.


I hear the separation is done by putting the semen in a flat dish then laying a tv remote on one side of the dish and a cell phone on the other side and letting the little swimmers sort themslves out?????


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL! Could be....lots of other things sort themselves out that way. Why not?


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

I just found this list on family cow. It is of Select sires Jersey bulls A2 status.
236 JE 3 IMPULS 000000301592 A2A2
228 JE 143 INDICA 000000302712 A2A2
236 JE 145 JANTE 000000302761 A1A2
236 JE 146 ZUMA 000000302730 A2B
9 JE 202 ROCKET 000110437084 A2A2
7 JE 563 BRAZO 000110896009 A1A2
7 JE 590 ACTION 000111023978 A2A2
7 JE 605 MECCA 000111103085 A1A1
203 JE 607 MAXIMUM 000111950696 A2B
7 JE 620 MAXIMUS 000111355530 A2A2
7 JE 667 JACINTO 000112037374 A1A2
7 JE 670 GERONIMO 000111974939 A1A2
7 JE 679 RAY 000112345880 A2A2
7 JE 707 JUAN 000113097520 A1A2
7 JE 712 AWARD 000112545039 A2A2
7 JE 714 MATINEE 000111981214 A2B
7 JE 715 FINALIST 000112735151 A2A2
7 JE 730 SULTON 000113014192 A2A2
7 JE 738 LOUIE 000113486117 A2A2
7 JE 739 MVF 000113098615 A1A2
7 JE 749 GOLD 000113116456 A1A2
7 JE 762 FANTOM 000113636848 A2A2
7 JE 778 HARVEST 000113553028 A2A2
7 JE 780 INFLUENCE 000113586161 A1A2
7 JE 789 JACKPOT 000067008832 A2A2
7 JE 791 FANFARE 000113791527 A2A2
7 JE 794 ROLF 000113838660 A1A2
7 JE 797 BOWTIE 000113601824 A2A2
7 JE 808 AVENUE 000114090021 A2A2
7 JE 809 DUCE 000114247580 A1A2
7 JE 816 MOMENT 000114233721 A2A2
7 JE 817 KWARTZ 000114118198 A1A2
7 JE 821 SPECTACULAR 000114245720 A2B
7 JE 832 FROSTLINE 000114478245 A2A2
7 JE 839 COALITION 000114874470 A2A2
7 JE 847 BOOMHOWER 000114715872 A2A2
7 JE 859 RILEY 000067029404 A2B
7 JE 860 ECLIPES-P 000114845461 A1A2
7 JE 865 KYROS 000114704155 A1A2
7 JE 867 GOVERNOR 000115087248 A2B
7 JE 882 BLAKE 000114970792 A2A2
7 JE 886 MILES 000115089482 A1A2
7 JE 889 JOHNSON 000115010596 A2A2
7 JE 915 VERIFY 000115016220 A1A1
7 JE 919 SMARTBULL 000115227039 A1A2
7 JE 937 DESIGN 000115346590 A2A2
7 JE 953 DALLAS-PP 000115181885 A2B
7 JE 991 DAVE 000067171036 A1A2
7 JE 994 BUMMER 000067171038 A1A2
7 JE 997 AMENITY 000115860614 A2A2
7 JE 1000 TBONE 000113672851 A2A2
7 JE 1013 COWELL 000067080416 BB
7 JE 1019 TRADITION 000116250269 A2B
7 JE 1027 DAVENPORT 000116027632 A2A2
7 JE 1030 HARPER 000116193908 A2A2
7 JE 1032 ULTIMATE 000116473479 BB
7 JE 1037 VANDYKE 000116160025 A2A2
7 JE 1038 VALENTINO 000116279413 A2A2
7 JE 1044 CHILI-P 000116173100 A2A2
7 JE 1100 KANOO 000114118219 A1A2

Read more: http://familycow.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=cow&action=display&thread=45467#ixzz1UI7cSUPV

Some of them say A2B. Not sure what that means. I need to go through the list and figure out which ones are shorter stature and have gender selected semen available.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

WOW!! Thank you so much!! I have looked and tried to figure that site out but had no luck finding anywhere on select sires where it says A2. Thank you for that!


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

65284 said:


> I hear the separation is done by putting the semen in a flat dish then laying a tv remote on one side of the dish and a cell phone on the other side and letting the little swimmers sort themslves out?????


:hysterical:


----------

